# Lancool K62 - Groß Clockner oder Brocken?



## ZeroHour (25. Juni 2010)

*Lancool K62 - Groß Clockner oder Brocken?*

Hallo,

ich kaufe mir bald das Lancool K62 und hätte gern, weil mir mein boxed-Kühler etwas zu laut und die Kühlung wohl auch nicht überragend ist, einen alternatien cpu-Lüfter, der auch optisch etwas her macht.
(Ich habe einen Phenom II X4 955 BE)
Rest des System steht ja in der Signatur.

Nun habe ich mich ein bisschen umgesehen und muss mich entscheiden zwischen dem Alpenföhn Groß Klockner Blue Edition und dem Brocken.

Der Brocken bietet nach dem, was ich gehört habe, eine bessere Leistung und Kompatibilität. Da der Brocken aber halt doch ein ganz schöner Brocken ist, frage ich mich, wie dass dann eigentlich aussieht... Nicht das der Kühler am Window klebt Hat da vielleicht jemand das k62 und einen der beiden Lüfter und kann mir ein Bild schicken?
Wäre nett

Und wie laut ist der Lüfter eigentlich?

Danke für Antworten!


----------



## feldspat (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 - Groß Clockner oder Brocken?*

zwar leicht OT aber:

Warum kein Corsair H50?
Habe ich auch drin in meinem K62...Funzt herrlich.
Schön leise, klein und kühlt gut.


----------



## alex1028 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 - Groß Clockner oder Brocken?*

hol dir doch nen mughen 2 der is besser wie die beiden und kann sogar mit der h 50 mit halten


----------



## ZeroHour (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 - Groß Clockner oder Brocken?*



feldspat schrieb:


> zwar leicht OT aber:
> 
> Warum kein Corsair H50?
> Habe ich auch drin in meinem K62...Funzt herrlich.
> Schön leise, klein und kühlt gut.



leider ein bisschen zu teuter
sonderlich mehr als 35 Euro will ich nicht ausgeben...


----------



## matteo92 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 - Groß Clockner oder Brocken?*

ehmmmm...... der Scythe Mugen 2 kostet 36,95€ also ein ganz wenig über deinem Lmit 

Kann ihn dur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Cr@zed^ (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 - Groß Clockner oder Brocken?*

nimm den groß clock'ner


----------



## alex1028 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 - Groß Clockner oder Brocken?*

Der Mughen ist besser ^^


----------



## relgeitz (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 - Groß Clockner oder Brocken?*



alex1028 schrieb:


> Der Mughen ist besser ^^



Mugen und Brocken nehmen sich effektiv eigentlich kaum was (siehe Tests). Der Mugen jedoch den Vorteil den Lüfter an allen vier Seiten zu montieren. Generell sind alle EKL und Scythe Produkte zu empfehlen. Es kommt also auch darauf an wie du den Lüfter montieren willst. 

Bei der Wahl zwischen Clockner und Brocken würde ich den Brocken nehmen, extrem leise, super Leistung, leichterer Einbau (vs. mugen). Von der Größe her sollte schon in dein Gehäuse passen, hab ihn in einem Rebel9 verbaut, deines sieht schon um Ecken größer aus. Mit dem Brocken hast du auch zukünftig für ne Zeit ausgesorgt, hat meine Temp von Boxed zu Brocken um 30° gesenkt. 

Generell kann man sagen Mugen2 und Brocken sind derzeit der Preis/Leistungstip. Wenn du also die 1-2 Euro noch wo auftreiben kannst, kriegst du super Teile. 


Test EKL Alpenföhn Brocken:
Eiskaltmacher.de - EKL Alpenföhn Brocken

Test: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler (Seite 4) - 05.04.2009 - ComputerBase

CPU-Kühler Roundup 11/2009 (Neue Teststation)-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking

CPU-Kühler Roundup 11/2009 (Neue Teststation)-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking

(den Tests nach ist der Brocken bisschen kühler, aber um ca. 1db lauter... wenn du das raushörst...)


----------



## Neander (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 - Groß Clockner oder Brocken?*

Also ich habe auch den Brocken im K62 verbaut.

Zum Fenster ist noch Platz also da würden auch noch größere Kühler rein passen.

Die Kühlleistung ist super, ich betreibe ihn mit 2 Lüftern und hatte bisher keine Probleme.

Ein Bild davon kann ich dir morgen Abend machen wenn du möchtest.


----------



## ZeroHour (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 - Groß Clockner oder Brocken?*



Neander schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch den Brocken im K62 verbaut.
> 
> Zum Fenster ist noch Platz also da würden auch noch größere Kühler rein passen.
> 
> ...



Das wäre echt super, danke


----------



## Hitman-47 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 - Groß Clockner oder Brocken?*

Den Brocken kann man bei AM3 doch nur nach oben/unten blasend montieren oder? Falls oben also keine Lüfter bzw. kein Platz für Lüfter im Gehäuse ist, dann würd ich davon her abraten, weil da die Kühlleistung ganz schön absackt wegen nem Hitzestau.


----------



## x-coffee (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 - Groß Clockner oder Brocken?*



relgeitz schrieb:


> Der Mugen jedoch den Vorteil den Lüfter an allen vier Seiten zu montieren.



stimmt so zwar theoretisch, ist aber in der praxis kein vorteil. der mugen ist nicht quadratisch und deshalb würde beim anbau an die zwei kurzen seiten der lüfter die halbe luft am kühler vorbei blasen, raus käme eine wesentlich schlechtere leistung. zudem ist der kühlkörper in mehrere teile unterteilt und auf nur zwei richtungen optimiert.

ich würde den ekl vorziehen.


----------



## Neander (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 - Groß Clockner oder Brocken?*

Das mit der Richtung bei AM3 ist im K62 kein Problem da im Deckel 2 x 140er Lüfter angebracht sind, da bildet sich sicher kein Hitzestau 

Bilder gibt es wie gesagt dann morgen


----------



## relgeitz (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 - Groß Clockner oder Brocken?*



x-coffee schrieb:


> ich würde den ekl vorziehen.



wie gesagt, totally signed ^^


----------



## x-coffee (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 - Groß Clockner oder Brocken?*

ich wollte nur mal den vorteil der besseren lüftermontierbarkeit aus der welt schaffen


----------



## Neander (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 - Groß Clockner oder Brocken?*

So die Fotos  
Ich hab wie gewünscht auch versucht die LEDs drauf zu bekommen aber die sind halt nicht so leucht stark und deshalb auch schwer abzulichten.


PS: Ich bin mir der Tatsache bewusst das dieses weiße Zeug da nicht rein gehört aber am Donnerstag ist Rechnerputztag, also verzeiht mir das bitte


----------



## Bierseppi (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 - Groß Clockner oder Brocken?*

was machst du in deinem zimmter dass es so staubt habt ihr eien baustelle zuhause???


----------



## x-coffee (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 - Groß Clockner oder Brocken?*

kommt manchmal davon dass der pc in der nähe einer heizung steht. da kommt enorm viel dreck vor, ist bei uns nciht anders.


----------



## Bierseppi (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 - Groß Clockner oder Brocken?*

aso meinst du holzheizung oder was ???


----------



## x-coffee (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 - Groß Clockner oder Brocken?*

egal welche heizung, an den heißen teilen findet eine konvektion statt... heißt also die luft wird durch die heizung erwärmt steigt nach oben kühlt wieder ab geht nach unten heizt sich wieder auf steigt wieder nach oben uswusf. dadurch wird halt viel staub aufgewirbelt


----------



## Neander (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Lancool K62 - Groß Clockner oder Brocken?*

Der stand nur eine Weile (3Wochen) in eine Ecke wo er nicht hingehört und da war es etwas staubiger. Jetzt steht er da wo er sein sollte und da ist es nicht so schlimm muss ihn nur wieder sauber machen


----------

